# Window 8 destroyed everything on my computer!



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

Window 8 decided to destroy everything on my computer! For like no apparent reason. Is this a normal occurrence? It shut off since it ran out of energy so I plugged it in. I logged back in but now all my files are gone.


----------



## SicIndigo (Feb 2, 2016)

LivingLegend said:


> Window 8 decided to destroy everything on my computer! For like no apparent reason. Is this a normal occurrence? It shut off since it ran out of energy so I plugged it in. I logged back in but now all my files are gone.


Does your O/S boot up and your files are gone, or does it no longer boot up?

If it boots and you cannot find your files what happened before this, did you just switch to Win8 and if so from what Win7?

I am sure I can help with the right info


----------



## zynthaxx (Aug 12, 2009)

Also: the amount of people who don't back their data up is too damn high. Here, grab this:
https://www.veeam.com/endpoint-backup-free.html


----------



## Witch of Oreo (Jun 23, 2014)

LivingLegend said:


> Window 8 decided to destroy everything on my computer! For like no apparent reason. Is this a normal occurrence? It shut off since it ran out of energy so I plugged it in. I logged back in but now all my files are gone.


Um, things like that can happen when PC loses power source. It's not exclusive to Windows.
Since you logged in, I take it, your OS is completely functional. Correct me if I'm wrong.
Were lost files located on the same HDD/SSD as operating system? Did you try using something like Recuva to restore some data?


----------



## Velcorn (Feb 15, 2016)

Googling your exact problem might be easier and more specific than asking random people without any further info.


----------



## sudo (Dec 8, 2015)

Your post is rather vague, but there is data recovery software out there that would likely recover your files. The free version of this: Free Data Recovery Software Download to Recover Deleted Files - EaseUS Data Recovery Wizard Free Edition will even scan for lost partitions and recover them for you.

On a side note: people really should back up their data. I back up all my data on an external drive, as well as keep all my files and even the root directory (app and local data) on a separate partition from the OS. Although some software and obviously drivers need to be on the native system partition.

I wrote a batch script to mklink folders on the OS to the partition that holds all the data, so this makes installing Windows quicker and less stressful (although this is rather time consuming to set up, but it's well worth it).


----------



## Kavik (Apr 3, 2014)

You might want to check when your last system backup was. Windows sometimes auto creates a restore point. For the future I would suggest getting an external hard drive that you regularly backup your most important files to. Plus a virtual backup for your system as a whole.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Same Problem! It happened to me when I tried to install Windows 9.


----------



## Epherion (Aug 23, 2011)

Lol wangblows.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

Microsoft™ Winduhs' 8(+) - is a failure OS system; it appears you have contracted a major VIRUS™, that is Miscroshit™ Winduhs' - thus, you must switch to Linux™.

---> Hard Reboot --> safe mode --> Malware™ sweep --> system restore --> file recovery <--- External back-up <--- delete OS system <--- reload Linux™ // switch to MAC OS.

Avoid HP™ & Dell™.

Com.


----------



## sudo (Dec 8, 2015)

You could always install Linux, OP.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

sudo said:


> You could always install Linux, OP.


I heard of Linex but no one seems to know anything about it. How does it work and is it better than Windows, also if I do that can I keep my files?


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

slowcoffee said:


> Um, things like that can happen when PC loses power source. It's not exclusive to Windows.
> Since you logged in, I take it, your OS is completely functional. Correct me if I'm wrong.
> Were lost files located on the same HDD/SSD as operating system? Did you try using something like Recuva to restore some data?


I did eventually gave them back but it was gone. Then it crashed a second time, and I when I rebooted it came back. I not sure how this happened.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

Catwalk said:


> Microsoft™ Winduhs' 8(+) - is a failure OS system; it appears you have contracted a major VIRUS™, that is Miscroshit™ Winduhs' - thus, you must switch to Linux™.
> 
> ---> Hard Reboot --> safe mode --> Malware™ sweep --> system restore --> file recovery <--- External back-up <--- delete OS system <--- reload Linux™ // switch to MAC OS.
> 
> ...


I have HP LOL, but like this computer is still less shitty than my worthless 300 dollar Toshiba. What is a good type of computer to get then? I thought Dell and HP were suppose to be better computers? I no longer trust Toshiba. That thing was so fragile, and it broke within 3 days of opening the box, and the mouse pad stopped functioning.


----------



## zynthaxx (Aug 12, 2009)

MisterPerfect said:


> I heard of Linex but no one seems to know anything about it. How does it work and is it better than Windows, also if I do that can I keep my files?


Frankly, I wouldn't recommend Linux unless you know someone who can teach you how to administer your computer, or if you happen to want to make your computer a hobby of yours.
If you want something that "just works" in most circumstances, get a Mac. Being premium computers, they tend to have prices on par with other premium computer models, though.
But given the issues you have with your computer right now, my primary advice would be to learn a bit more about how computers work, because frankly I simply don't believe that files would disappear and reappear like that no matter how you treat your computer. They're either there or not, and without more information the weakest link here is you, the user of the possibly faulty computer.


No matter how you proceed: As I said earlier, get a backup software (I provided a link to the best free one for Windows right now in my last post, on page 1), and a USB drive, and make regular backups of your computer. That way you mitigate the risk of losing important files if something happens to your computer. 

If you'd go the Mac route, the system comes with a free backup software called Time Machine which is really good; there you only need to get a USB drive to get your backups running.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

zynthaxx said:


> Frankly, I wouldn't recommend Linux unless you know someone who can teach you how to administer your computer, or if you happen to want to make your computer a hobby of yours.
> If you want something that "just works" in most circumstances, get a Mac. Being premium computers, they tend to have prices on par with other premium computer models, though.
> But given the issues you have with your computer right now, my primary advice would be to learn a bit more about how computers work, because frankly I simply don't believe that files would disappear and reappear like that no matter how you treat your computer. They're either there or not, and without more information the weakest link here is you, the user of the possibly faulty computer.
> 
> ...


Yeah, im not four, I dont need mac. I prefer windows. I already explained what happened, so no I did not leave everything out. Mac is designed like a toy computer you give to a child. That is the reason I never use them.


----------



## zynthaxx (Aug 12, 2009)

MisterPerfect said:


> I have HP LOL, but like this computer is still less shitty than my worthless 300 dollar Toshiba. What is a good type of computer to get then? I thought Dell and HP were suppose to be better computers? I no longer trust Toshiba. That thing was so fragile, and it broke within 3 days of opening the box, and the mouse pad stopped functioning.


Any computer at that price point will be shitty. Decent laptops probably begin around $600-700, and good ones will be $800+. Toshiba is a great brand if you get a premium model. Good laptops can be had from Dell and HP too, along with Lenovo and (beginning at a slightly higher price, and with a different native operating system) Apple.

EDIT: I see that Mac isn't what you're looking for. I'd take a second look at OS X if I were you, because you got a radically wrong impression of it (it's incredibly powerful if you know what you're doing along with "just working" (more than any other consumer OS I know of) if you don't), but I do understand that tastes in operating systems vary.


----------



## Kavik (Apr 3, 2014)

MisterPerfect said:


> I heard of Linex but no one seems to know anything about it. How does it work and is it better than Windows, also if I do that can I keep my files?


Linux is okay. I wouldn't say it's better than Windows. It has compatibility problems and will take some babying. You should be able to keep your files but back them up somewhere before attempting any kind of OS switch.

Windows 8 is a terrible OS. Windows 7 or 10 is what you should look for in the Windows category. 

Toshibas are great computers. Like Zynthaxx said... Any cheap computer, no matter the brand, is going to be a POS. Especially for a laptop. I would also recommend Lenovo. I have one of their desktops and it has been running strong for almost 4 years now. A truly good workhorse computer is between the $1,000-2,000 range depending on what you need it to do.

If I were you I would salvage what you can from your current computer and get a better one. Your laptop will inevitably have another meltdown.

Have you tried running multiple virus and malware scans while you're at it? Primarily in safe mode?


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

Kavik said:


> Linux is okay. I wouldn't say it's better than Windows. It has compatibility problems and will take some babying. You should be able to keep your files but back them up somewhere before attempting any kind of OS switch.
> 
> Windows 8 is a terrible OS. Windows 7 or 10 is what you should look for in the Windows category.
> 
> ...


Im not sure how to do safe mode in windows 8, I was able to do so in windows 7, I would update to windows 10 though, how would I do that? Also my computer actually cost 1000 dollars.


----------



## Wtpmjgda (Dec 15, 2014)

MisterPerfect said:


> Window 8 decided to destroy everything on my computer! For like no apparent reason. Is this a normal occurrence? It shut off since it ran out of energy so I plugged it in. I logged back in but now all my files are gone.


Make sure you are not login as guest.
If this keep happening try to reinstall win8.


----------



## Kavik (Apr 3, 2014)

MisterPerfect said:


> Im not sure how to do safe mode in windows 8, I was able to do so in windows 7, I would update to windows 10 though, how would I do that? Also my computer actually cost 1000 dollars.


Hold shift when restarting the computer. You'll get a new menu screen in blue with tiles. Troubleshoot-> advanced options -> startup settings->You'll get a list. Just hit restart->upon restarting hit 4-> Your computer should now be in safe mode. 

From here you should run scans using multiple programs. I would recommend using at least 3 different ones.

If you have windows 8 you can upgrade to 10 for free from Microsoft's main website: https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

Catwalk said:


> Microsoft™ Winduhs' 8(+) - is a failure OS system; it appears you have contracted a major VIRUS™, that is Miscroshit™ Winduhs' - thus, you must switch to Linux™.
> 
> ---> Hard Reboot --> safe mode --> Malware™ sweep --> system restore --> file recovery <--- External back-up <--- delete OS system <--- reload Linux™ // switch to MAC OS.
> 
> ...


By the way you post, I'd say you use Mint or Ubuntu or some other similar distro XD


----------



## peyandkeele (Jul 28, 2015)

honestly you dont have to move to mac ( the opinion that macs just always work without problem is BS, ive seen plenty of people who needed macs fixed, windows just dominates the market so your going to see more windows pc's needing fixing). Anyway linux mint or ubuntu would be good for you tbh if you did switch. there easy to use, compatability isnt a huge issue with either os, and linux is far more secure than either windows or mac. plus you can download different desktops like gnome, kde, x windows etc, if you dont like what comes with it. But as for your problem, i would buy a copy of spinrite and run it just to make sure its not a harddrive issue (youd be surprised at how many computer problems that seem completely unrelated can be attributed to a failing drive). Idk how you would just lose files tho, unless your having problems with booting windows in general, in which case the cpu couldve died while it was installing critical updates or something.


----------



## IIIIII (Oct 2, 2013)

Kavik said:


> Linux is okay. I wouldn't say it's better than Windows. It has compatibility problems and will take some babying. You should be able to keep your files but back them up somewhere before attempting any kind of OS switch.
> 
> Windows 8 is a terrible OS. Windows 7 or 10 is what you should look for in the Windows category.
> 
> ...


10 Sucks as well........wait for new M$ CEO to make windows opensource then try again, go get your a copy of ubuntu and run it from a live cd or a USB Flash Drive and see how you like it.


----------



## IIIIII (Oct 2, 2013)

IIIIII said:


> 10 Sucks as well........wait for new M$ CEO to make windows opensource then try again, go get yourself a copy of ubuntu and run it from a live cd or a USB Flash Drive and see how you like it.


$300 computer + Linux if compatible = Win!


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

peyandkeele said:


> honestly you dont have to move to mac ( the opinion that macs just always work without problem is BS, ive seen plenty of people who needed macs fixed, windows just dominates the market so your going to see more windows pc's needing fixing). Anyway linux mint or ubuntu would be good for you tbh if you did switch. there easy to use, compatability isnt a huge issue with either os, and linux is far more secure than either windows or mac. plus you can download different desktops like gnome, kde, x windows etc, if you dont like what comes with it. But as for your problem, i would buy a copy of spinrite and run it just to make sure its not a harddrive issue (youd be surprised at how many computer problems that seem completely unrelated can be attributed to a failing drive). Idk how you would just lose files tho, unless your having problems with booting windows in general, in which case the cpu couldve died while it was installing critical updates or something.


Does it cost a lot to switch to Linux? I was actually considering this but I new very little about Linux.


----------



## Kavik (Apr 3, 2014)

IIIIII said:


> 10 Sucks as well........wait for new M$ CEO to make windows opensource then try again, go get your a copy of ubuntu and run it from a live cd or a USB Flash Drive and see how you like it.


It's still better than 8 but yeah it's no windows 7.



IIIIII said:


> $300 computer + Linux if compatible = Win!


Except a $300 computer will disintegrate on you in a year.



MisterPerfect said:


> Does it cost a lot to switch to Linux? I was actually considering this but I new very little about Linux.


It's free.

This link gives you their website and points to downloads to help you personalize it.https://www.linux.com/news/software/applications/810295-the-top-11-best-linux-distros-for-2015


----------



## peyandkeele (Jul 28, 2015)

IIIIII said:


> 10 Sucks as well........wait for new M$ CEO to make windows opensource then try again, go get your a copy of ubuntu and run it from a live cd or a USB Flash Drive and see how you like it.


10 sucks for some people, and is good for others. I upgraded day 1 on my desktop and have had zero issue, my laptop has had a few tho. In the end people should use what they feel works for them be it windows, linux, mac, etc. Tho in a perfect world we would all just run ubuntu for general purpose machines and all drivers would be written for it( someday thatll happen, someday).

I also dont reccomend running it (ubuntu) off usb as it will likely run slow as molasses. I say op should just dual boot via creating another partition. Or run vmware, virtualbox(i love virtual box but it is buggy), or some other virtual enviornment.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

peyandkeele said:


> 10 sucks for some people, and is good for others. I upgraded day 1 on my desktop and have had zero issue, my laptop has had a few tho. In the end people should use what they feel works for them be it windows, linux, mac, etc. Tho in a perfect world we would all just run ubuntu for general purpose machines and all drivers would be written for it( someday thatll happen, someday).
> 
> I also dont reccomend running it (ubuntu) off usb as it will likely run slow as molasses. I say op should just dual boot via creating another partition. Or run vmware, virtualbox(i love virtual box but it is buggy), or some other virtual enviornment.


I liked Windows, but windows 8 is a mess and 8.1 crashes most people computers(Like it did when I tried to download it on mine). So I had to turn off automatic updates. Windows 9 was considered a failure so Microsoft skipped straight to 10. I think ill do either 10 or Linux. Which would you recommend? I know 10 is basically windows 8 but with the START BUTTON. Since everyone complained when they got rid of the START BUTTON. 

I want something where I can get some video editing for Amvs, Photoshop Art tools, and can download stuff off steam without crashing. I know where to get the software's I need and I would update from Windows 8 but windows 8.1 does not work on my computer at all.


----------



## Blessed Frozen Cells (Apr 3, 2013)

No way of knowing without reviewing what happened. 
Follow these steps to trace back what happened before it was shut down and after it was booted back up
https://www.digitalmastersmag.com/magazine/tip-of-the-day-how-to-find-crash-logs-on-windows-8/

I suspect a hardware failure when the power was cut off. I despise hardware failures.

I agree that you shouldn't use Linux unless someone showed you how to configure things first of if you are willing, you could always watch tutorials on YouTube and give it a try.

Peiece of advice do a regular backup of important files to google drive or whatever you have. I do an auto backup to Dropbox for important folders by using Dropbox desktop.


----------



## peyandkeele (Jul 28, 2015)

MisterPerfect said:


> I liked Windows, but windows 8 is a mess and 8.1 crashes most people computers(Like it did when I tried to download it on mine). So I had to turn off automatic updates. Windows 9 was considered a failure so Microsoft skipped straight to 10. I think ill do either 10 or Linux. Which would you recommend? I know 10 is basically windows 8 but with the START BUTTON. Since everyone complained when they got rid of the START BUTTON.
> 
> I want something where I can get some video editing for Amvs, Photoshop Art tools, and can download stuff off steam without crashing. I know where to get the software's I need and I would update from Windows 8 but windows 8.1 does not work on my computer at all.


Stick with windows. If you do editing and play games, windows is best for all around use. Linux sux for editing and gaming. I would say go to win 10 but its crap shoot. It works without a hitch for 50% of people and doesnt for the other half. I fall in the half that it works for, but i know a person or 2 who had problems.


----------



## Blessed Frozen Cells (Apr 3, 2013)

peyandkeele said:


> Stick with windows. If you do editing and play games, windows is best for all around use. Linux sux for editing and gaming. I would say go to win 10 but its crap shoot. It works without a hitch for 50% of people and doesnt for the other half. I fall in the half that it works for, but i know a person or 2 who had problems.


Stick to Windows 8.1 even though it's buggy. Windows 10 is a HUGE scam to invade your privacy and if the OP isn't tech savvy, chances are they won't know how to turn their privacy settings always on since Windows 10 sneakily closed them on first install and even if you turned them on, they might close them again. If the privacy settings are off, they could use your PC as a freaking server! They even downloaded Windows 10 in the background with one of their Windows updates!


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

Blessed Frozen Cells said:


> Stick to Windows 8.1 even though it's buggy. Windows 10 is a HUGE scam to invade your privacy and if the OP isn't tech savvy, chances are they won't know how to turn their privacy settings always on since Windows 10 sneakily closed them on first install and even if you turned them on, they might close them again. If the privacy settings are off, they could use your PC as a freaking server! They even downloaded Windows 10 in the background with one of their Windows updates!


I not downloading windows 8.1 it crashes my computer!


----------



## Blessed Frozen Cells (Apr 3, 2013)

MisterPerfect said:


> I not downloading windows 8.1 it crashes my computer!


As I said it could be a hardware failure or third party software that is not related to the OS. Find out the cause first. Windows 10 is even worse than Windows 8/8.1. Maybe downgrade back to Windows 7.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

MisterPerfect said:


> Window 8 decided to destroy everything on my computer! For like no apparent reason. Is this a normal occurrence? It shut off since it ran out of energy so I plugged it in. I logged back in but now all my files are gone.



Not enough information to blame Windows.


----------



## peyandkeele (Jul 28, 2015)

Blessed Frozen Cells said:


> Stick to Windows 8.1 even though it's buggy. Windows 10 is a HUGE scam to invade your privacy and if the OP isn't tech savvy, chances are they won't know how to turn their privacy settings always on since Windows 10 sneakily closed them on first install and even if you turned them on, they might close them again. If the privacy settings are off, they could use your PC as a freaking server! They even downloaded Windows 10 in the background with one of their Windows updates!


Tbh the only issue i had with win 10 was them forcing updates on everyone. The privacy stuff is something all os manufacturers do, but because windows decided to stray from what they normally do, to doing what phone manufactures in particular do, i feel it was made a bigger deal than it shouldve been. Besides steve gibson (a very good and respected security pro) himself proved that some of the privacy issues were false, and he hates win 10 with the passion of 1000 white hot burning flames. I agree people should have the right to privacy and etc. But i wouldnt avoid it (win 10)altogether because they decided to start doing what apple, and android, and even some linux distros do now. I guess my thing isnt really to stand up for microsoft (as i have had a love hate relationship with them for years) its just that if there going to get dinged with criticism about privacy, people should know there far from the only ones doing it, and they definitely werent the first to do it either.


----------



## Blessed Frozen Cells (Apr 3, 2013)

peyandkeele said:


> Tbh the only issue i had with win 10 was them forcing updates on everyone. The privacy stuff is something all os manufacturers do, but because windows decided to stray from what they normally do, to doing what phone manufactures in particular do, i feel it was made a bigger deal than it shouldve been. Besides steve gibson (a very good and respected security pro) himself proved that some of the privacy issues were false, and he hates win 10 with the passion of 1000 white hot burning flames. I agree people should have the right to privacy and etc. But i wouldnt avoid it (win 10)altogether because they decided to start doing what apple, and android, and even some linux distros do now. I guess my thing isnt really to stand up for microsoft (as i have had a love hate relationship with them for years) its just that if there going to get dinged with criticism about privacy, people should know there far from the only ones doing it, and they definitely werent the first to do it either.


I have no problems with someone who's tech savvy using Windows 10 because at least they would know if they are being ripped off. In some countries people are still using internet with data limit. Windows 10 could use your PC as a server. Imagine that.


----------

